
The History of OS/2 (2001) - Lammy
http://www.landley.net/history/mirror/os2/history/
======
dang
Not a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22924013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22924013)
but we probably shouldn't have OS/2 x 2 on the front page, so I've moved most
of the comments thither.

------
Lammy
The 2001 date in the title is a guess based on the fact that it describes OS/2
1.3 in 1991 as "ten years ago", but I felt it important to include the date
because a lot has happened to OS/2 since then!

eComStation came and went:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EComStation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EComStation)

And today you can get a brand new and frequently-updated OS/2 in the form of
Arca Noae's ArcaOS!
[https://www.arcanoae.com/arcaos/](https://www.arcanoae.com/arcaos/)

~~~
wdb
Any idea if the Odin project (running Windows apps 32bit on OS/2) is still
active and works with ArcaOS?

~~~
Lammy
I don't use it myself, but there are a handful of reports on the Wiki of
people using it with both eComStation and ArcaOS:
[https://www.os2world.com/wiki/index.php/Odin_Compatible_Appl...](https://www.os2world.com/wiki/index.php/Odin_Compatible_Applications)

